# We Got A New Toy!



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

So..... I got a little impatient. With patients repeatedly telling me that rain and cold are coming over the next few days, I decided to get my birthday present out a little early! My parents are the best ever! (Jersey thinks so too). Hoping that with the help of this baby (and a friend) that I can finally get Jersey ready to run a WC this year! It may well be the last real title we earn together (not counting some novice agility preferred should I opt to bump him down at some point). So we are looking forward to setting aside the time to learn something new together and helping him get back in shape as he recovers from a whopper of an infection. For today, we just had a little fun. 






Julie and the boys


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Looks like Jersey loves your new toy!

Is he still fighting that infection?


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

I'm jealous! My wingers are the old manual Lucyana's.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

another addict is formed


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

awww that just made my heart smile!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

What a lovely boy!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Sooooo jealous!!! (In a good way). If I had land I could use it on, I would buy a winger in a heart beat.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

I love my launchers! Actually my dogs love them more! I have 3. I keep my electronics in a vinyl insulated lunchbox. Lucy loves to carry that lunchbox around as I set up. She thinks that duck sound they make is very cool! My launchers use the same primer caps as my starter pistol.

Jersey will do just fine for the WC. Jersey just needs to be steady for the double on the land portion. GRCA has a free DVD on the WC test. Go online to their website and order it if you don't already have it.

Since you are doing some training alone, you might want to check out Dennis Voigt's Training Alone DVD. He has some excellent ideas. www.ybsmedia.com


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Jersey's Mom said:


> So..... I got a little impatient. With patients repeatedly telling me that rain and cold are coming over the next few days, I decided to get my birthday present out a little early! My parents are the best ever! (Jersey thinks so too). Hoping that with the help of this baby (and a friend) that I can finally get Jersey ready to run a WC this year! It may well be the last real title we earn together (not counting some novice agility preferred should I opt to bump him down at some point). So we are looking forward to setting aside the time to learn something new together and helping him get back in shape as he recovers from a whopper of an infection. For today, we just had a little fun.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice!


----------

